# iui success info please



## hopefull LM (Jun 6, 2011)

hi 

has anyone had success having iui and how did you find it...  any info welcome all new to this 

thanks Lee


----------



## longest2ww (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi Lee,

I have just undertaken IUI treatment and await to find out our results on monday.  The treatment itself is painless and would reccomend.  I did Clomid Tablets and Gonal F injections and before IUI I injected with Ovitrelle.  I thik everyone is different and may be prescirbed different drugs.

We had to go privately as NHS would not fund, however we have preferred this method with the attention etc you receive.

I hope you find this useful.  It is perhaps good to go along to an open day at a private hospital in order to find out information.  We also did this and found it informative.

Good luck and all the best.


----------



## hopefull LM (Jun 6, 2011)

thank you for your reply its nice to know i am not alone i have an app at a hospital in london and it 
is private looking quite forward to it...

i really hope it goes well for you... 

good luck Lee XX


----------



## sallylally (May 4, 2011)

Hi Hopefull LM,

I've just had my second round of IUI - the first one went fine, but obviously didn't work! I've found it ok; a bit stressful and weird but not painful at all.  I'm not on any drugs or injections as I'm ovulating normally so I guess that makes it easier.  I understand that the success rates are 10-15% per cycle so we're hopeful.
Good luck with your treatment
Sally


----------



## hopefull LM (Jun 6, 2011)

thank you for replying its nice to hear form people that are in the same boat.. i really hope it works for you
i am looking forward to my app at end of june.. i am finding it hard and keep crying a lot but trying to stay positive

all the best i hope it works for you xx


----------



## sallylally (May 4, 2011)

Its me again!
Sorry that you're feeling sad and anxious - i'm sure its quite normal after all the stress of ttc. Don't know if this helps but i've found that after 2 years of ttc naturally, it's actually been a relief to begin treatment because all of a sudden, i'm not in control!  I can only look after myself and sort of hand over all the complicated bits to the clinic who tell me when to turn up, what to do etc.  My friend also said the same when she started IVF... no longer loads of stuff to sort/organise because you just have to let the professionals help.
Does that make sense?  Hope so and hope that you can keep calm and be positive (easy to write, not so easy to do!)
Sally
ps. my friend has lent me a natal hypnotherapy cd called 'prepare to conceive'  I find it v relaxing and good for positivity


----------



## Keeping busy (Apr 13, 2011)

Hey ladies,
I'm on my third IUI and a regular on the main IUI board. Join us for a chat any time. It's an active board with loads of girls who know what you are going through, can offer help, advic and support 
Hope to see you on there
Xx


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

hi
just wanted to add to the stats, i had 1st iui at 38 which was successful DD age 3 now, then we tried again, 'once' in 2010, and i'm currently cuddling baby no.2 who's 3 weeks old     age 41 

prior to this, 1 x ivf, 1 x icsi and 1 x fet only due to a poor response did this work.
on our second successful iui my cons followed the same procedure that worked for us 1st time. We  were on an icsi protocol with the aim of possibly a '5 day' transfer. but then convert to iui at the point of egg collection.

for both successes i was taking, asprin, prednisolone 25mg, prior to transfer and then gestone 100mg, clexane 40mg after transfer continuing pred + gestone til 12wks, clexane till 20wks, asprin till about 28wks.

i seem to defy the statistics and success rates of iui (we were given something like less than 7%)
best of luck to you all,
xx


----------



## Starz (Aug 24, 2008)

I've also been really successful with IUI. Once we switched to a clinic we were happy with, I managed to concieve second attempt for both my children with natural cycles Donor IUI.  This was all self funded, so really kept the price down by not having to take loads of drugs.

I've just had the second DIUI cycle, trying for baby no.3 - really hoping our success rate remains high!

Good luck


----------



## hopefull LM (Jun 6, 2011)

hi girls

thank you for all your advise it does help me and to know i am not alone.

good luck to you all i really wish you the best i have my first app on 30 june cant wait


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

my first appointment is on the 30th june too   

i cant wait.

good luck


----------



## hopefull LM (Jun 6, 2011)

good luck to you to i am worried but looking forward to finding out more..

2 more days to go 

good luck xx


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

hiya hopeful, how did it go?

im now on day 4 of my 2ww


----------



## hopefull LM (Jun 6, 2011)

hi ya Wee Emma 

nice to hear from you i am due to have iui in the next few days just doing my wee test at the mo
as soon as i get the green ligh i am off to the hospital to have it done feel excited and scared
so not to far behind you .

how did it go and how are you finding it

much love Lee


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

hiya lee

to be honest i forget about it regularly    im not letting it be on my mind too much.

i got 1 follicle that was mature enough so was back in getting it all done one day 9. quite early i thought so hopefully thats okay.

i didnt have any cramps after either (did the last time) and had nothing since.

xo


----------



## hopefull LM (Jun 6, 2011)

i will keep everything crossed for you 

good luck please keep in touch 

much Lee xx


----------

